# Call 911: Bodybag Entertainment’s Emergency Call



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, one of the top companies out in the Haunt industry you see at the shows, and in haunted attractions is Bodybag Entertainment. Many of their items are top sellers at events like HAuNTcon, and feature their stilted costumes amoung other things. Some of their newest products include the submerged cannon replicas.
Some of their items are so real, people who aren't aware of the Haunt Industry or do not see it on an daily basis can easily mistake it for real corpses and bodies. That same thing happened to Bodybag Entertainment just the other weekend. Here is the Police Report and Phone Call. We are working on having the actual call debut on Rotting Flesh Radio very soon.
*POLICE 911 CALL:*
BODYPARTS: At approximately 1600 hours, Metro south post desk Sgt.Green recieved a transferred call from Monroe county dispatch. The Caller was a Frantic woman who stated that she following a green pickup truck with three barrels of body parts. Between sobs the woman stated that the vehicle was exiting NB I-75 to NB Telegraph and body parts were being strewn about onto the road way. After being disconnected, Troopers Lucio and Weimer scrambled from the post and intercepted the NB green pickup truck. 
To Trooper weimers DISMAY, the vehicle had SKULLS,LEGS, ARMS, and TORSOS. It was learned that the parts belonged to "BODYBAG ENTERTAINMENT" a local Haunted House and Film production company. The investigation was terminated. 
Auth. Sgt. Green MSP Metro South
Now that just goes to show how real our industry is becoming when it can fool just about anyone, even in the streets. Be sure to check back for the release of the actual audio and look at the full line of products from Bodybag Entertainment.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Mine is an evil laugh....MUAHAHAHA! That's so funny. I can't wait to hear the audio.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's awesome ! Congrats! LOL I bet the actual stop wasn't as funny at the time, but it sure makes for a good story! How many bones did ya lose from the truck on the roadway?  That costs moola, man!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Man, I would've given my right arm to see the expression on that lady's face seeing all those body parts flying out of BB's truck. Ya git it - right arm! heheheheheh!!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol spending the love huh bb  Man I bet that was funny lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's one for americas funnest police videos


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

This made my day.

Would have LOVED to have been there, can't wait for the audio. Keep us posted.


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

the whole story was true........except the part about us throwing parts on the roadway (we wanted them to bad to be throwing them on the road )
as for the womans face it was kinda like a cross between smelling something bad and a eletric shock and as i say the story was true because i was there 
yes im the drive of the famous body snatcher green truck
and yes with me and rob together its never a dull moment
........stay tuned for the next advantures of bodybaggs and his sidekick palerider.....


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

That is too funny! I've had a few similar experiences, but nothing that far out there. That is one save and tell the grandkids.......


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

You're damn lucky you didnt get a ticket for an uncovered load. thankfully nothign you had actually fell out


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

That figures... The weekend I don't have the Police scanner on!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That is too awesome! I'll keep my ears open for the audio!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

All I have to say is.....Had I been driving, it would have been ALOT more interesting!!!!!! Zoom zoom zooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
No Officer, Honest I wasnt trying to evade, I was speeding up to get out of your way!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

This is too hilarious!! Wiah i would have seen it.


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

SSSSSSSShhhhhhh ........WE REALLY HAD JIMMY HOFFA 
in one of the barrels


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!!!! I can see it now, ............ ROFLMAO ohhh, to have been able to see the look on her face, not to mention the look on yours---Rider and Bags.............. :devil:


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

That is funny! The cops had to have gotten a good laugh out of it too! They will tell that story for a long time.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats sweet cant get any better for advertisment


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Coming soon to a computer near you....The 911 call BodyBag Entertainment COMMERCIAL!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh man that is funny. 
I wonder if the caller was ever contacted and told what she saw was not real, or is she cowering in the corner of a dark padded cell somewhere, convinced that she had seen a truckload of body parts.... You need a fake funeral home logo on the side of your truck, something official sounding like "Shady Acres Memorial Garden" then just drive around with that pile of bones in the back. Drive up to a landfill and explain to the people how some of the burial property has been bought up by a developer and you are just relocating some of the older bodies.

That was great BB thanks for sharing.


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

oh man, dude!!! that's the most halerious true story ever. The niece will defintally be hearing this when she's old enough to help her aunty out with the haunt!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wait till Bodbagging has his own Pizza delivery service.


----------

